# Craft Shows



## Smitty37 (Jul 4, 2010)

What kind of craft shows do you guys do.  I haven't done any yet but I do see pen turners at them pretty regularly and the one thing they seem to have in common is that they don't sell many pens...


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jul 4, 2010)

I've only recently started doing craft shows with Pens, but this past season I did one at a Golf and Country Club (extremely good show for me).  I did a spring show, in April, sold 4 pens in 2 days, gave out about 50 business cards and have had no calls on any.

This November I am in to one of Calgary's 2 large shows (large to me is 4 days, 33 hours show time).  This show is well established, juried and well attended.  For me, I will be the only Pen maker and one of 3 woodworkers (Show producers aim to eliminate duplication or products)

Not knowing how well I will do at the big one and fearing I will not have enough product, I wont be doing many more shows than this one.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 4, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> What kind of craft shows do you guys do. I haven't done any yet but I do see pen turners at them pretty regularly and the one thing they seem to have in common is that they don't sell many pens...


 
For that reason, I have a very large product mix that is expanding all the time. I am always trying to add new products to my display. We are working on getting 10-20 new products ready for the fall shows. I find that I may only sell 10 pens during a show, but I'll sell 20 different product lines at 1-3 each.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 4, 2010)

Not knowing how well I will do at the big one and fearing I will not have enough product, I wont be doing many more shows than this one.

This is an age-old concern for which there is no magic formula or potion to cure. 

If you hold out for this one show, you miss other opportunities that can provide good sales. You then sell off your prodcut and worry about getting inventory built up to cover the big show you plan so carefully for.

I prefer going to more shows and keep working on building my inventory for the big show. I end up with more things to show at the big show if the other shows don't work out.  I don't like missing a chance to make a sale.


----------



## glwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

My wife and I do 6 -8 craft shows a year in the Tampa Bay area.  Though she has her own art/craftwork to sell and I also have stuff that I've scroll sawed I do sell a few pens.  BUT ONLY A FEW.  My pen focus, just because I enjoy making them, is the higher end kit.  So, at a craftshow where most customers are looking for cheeper craft items I only get about 5 people out of 100 that are interested in higher end pens.  So, to me, the volume of people is a factor and obviously people with money to spend.  The art show customers seem to be willing to spend money on nice craft items, but I find those shows are so expensive to do that I just don't do them. (This may be a mistake!)

The other thing is I look for club events (womens clubs, chamber of commerce, etc.) where the attendees either are willing to buy nice gift items or would actually use the pen themselves.  These shows are generally just a few hours long, easy/indoor setup and cheap.  Again though, I only sell a few pens in this type of venue.

Good luck...


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 4, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> What kind of craft shows do you guys do. I haven't done any yet but I do see pen turners at them pretty regularly and the one thing they seem to have in common is that they don't sell many pens...


 


Smitty

Can I ask why you are even considering any craft shows or things of this type???? You will never do the volume you claim you do here. Please do not judge all craft shows as the same. There maybe many reasons people choose to do shows. 

-------"Well I sell about 30,000 Rizheng kits a year (mostly on eBay) and get far more feedback comments commending the quality than knocking it. I wouldn't sell them otherwise because I have an unconditional return policy and if I got them back I wouldn't make any money at all. I also couldn't live with a lot of bad feedback on eBay...I don't think there is anyone who buys moderately priced pen kits who has not had some issues from time to time. "-----

If you are selling just kits, why not add some finished pens and you are set. Going to shows is and takes alot of time and added effort to sell your product. Maybe expand to the other selling online stores.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 4, 2010)

At a craft show, you need to "sell the sizzle".  A bic will make a line on paper very reliably.

Here your main selling point is "reasonable quality for cheap".  If you do this at a craft show, you CAN sell a lot of cheap pens---I've watched people sell the China sets at shows for $10 a set.  Sold a lot of them, but with a $600 entry fee for the four day show, I suspect they went home "breaking even".

Pick a good flea market ($25-50 per day entry fee) and sell to your heart's content.

OR adapt to "selling the sizzle".

OR just keep selling "low end kits".  That works, too!!


----------



## Allenk (Jul 4, 2010)

My wife and I do one main craft show every year.  It lasts for a full 7 days.   My wife quilts, and sells all sorts of quilted items.   I sold about 30 or 40 pens last year.  I also sell a lot of other utility items that were turned.  I only make the low end kits, but try to do a nice job on them, and they go for $20 to $50 bucks a pop, depending on the type of wood.  
The reason we only do the one big show, is that it takes us all year to make enough stock to take to the show.  And we nearly sell out.
(I did do another little show this year, here at home, but it was only a one day deal.)


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pens*



jttheclockman said:


> Smitty
> 
> Can I ask why you are even considering any craft shows or things of this type???? You will never do the volume you claim you do here. Please do not judge all craft shows as the same. There maybe many reasons people choose to do shows.
> 
> ...


 
I do a good volume in pen kits...some here, some at my web store, some on eBay and some on eBid...but that is kits, I like to make pens on my lathe....I do offer pens in my store, but don't sell many, eBay auctions, bring hardly enough to cover the cost so I am looking at other outlets.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Business*



ed4copies said:


> At a craft show, you need to "sell the sizzle". A bic will make a line on paper very reliably.
> 
> Here your main selling point is "reasonable quality for cheap". If you do this at a craft show, you CAN sell a lot of cheap pens---I've watched people sell the China sets at shows for $10 a set. Sold a lot of them, but with a $600 entry fee for the four day show, I suspect they went home "breaking even".
> 
> ...


 
I have no intention of giving up my kit business.  I like to turn pens so I need to find an outlet, I was wondering about craft shows...


----------



## Chasper (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't do craft shows, only juried art shows.  With the RIGHTS are there we do pretty well:
RIGHT product
RIGHT show
RIGHT sales approach
RIGHT display
RIGHT weather
RIGHT advanced marketing
If any of the RIGHTS go wrong, then sales aren't so good.

Remember that the competition is not other pen turners, it is every seller at the show who is competing to make their product stand out and sell.  Potential buyers spend their time, pay for parking, and pay show admission fees with the intent to purchase a few nice items for themselves or to give as gifts.  The competition is fierce, standing out is a challenge, offering a bunch of pens that look much like many other people are offering will not help you stand out.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 5, 2010)

Well said Gerry, your  "Bill of Rights" for selling pens is "right" on. You can add:
RIGHT price (at art shows not too low)
RIGHT information (know your product)





Chasper said:


> I don't do craft shows, only juried art shows. With the RIGHTS are there we do pretty well:
> RIGHT product
> RIGHT show
> RIGHT sales approach
> ...


----------



## Nate Davey (Jul 5, 2010)

My parents do a lot of small craft shows back home.  Dad says pens don't move very well but the small turned wooden toys he makes, like tops and such, walk out the door.  He makes slimline pens, and does a beautiful job, but for some reason they just aren't popular.  They have a wide variety of hand crafted things, so they aren't pigeon holed.  One thing they noticed was when the economy isn't doing so well people look for inexpensive, not cheap, hand made, useful items for gifts.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 5, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> What kind of craft shows do you guys do.  I haven't done any yet but I do see pen turners at them pretty regularly and the one thing they seem to have in common is that they don't sell many pens...



Smitty,
My answer to this question would be all of the above...posts that is... you can go to one show and sell nothing, the next time you are at the same show, you'll have people come in and start picking out pens and sell a dozen to one person... has happened twice so far for me... one guy was buying for his Christmas office gifts I think... he wanted a discount because he picked out 13 pens ranging in price form $25 to $65 or $70 each... the other lady was going to Europe for a visit and wanted gifts for her friends... she didn't ask for a discount so none offered.

I've done other shows where the pens sit on the table and go for the asking.. no one even looked at them except the kids. 

My inventory ranges from pens to pepper mills and all in between, so I usually do a fair bit at the few shows I do.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Jul 10, 2010)

i do about 15 craft shows a year i usually sell out by the end of the last show so i keep plenty of kits on hand to work on when i dont have a show i just done a 5 day show last week and did just as good as i do at the 1 or 2 day shows it is just what u like doing to me i like doing the shows because i like to meet people and it gets my name out there to
todd


----------



## corian king (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello Smitty! Start checking around your area for the high school craft shows.That way you are close to home so you don't have to travel any distance and I have found we do real well at them.Now you won't sell any high end pens there but we have really good luck on pens between 30.00 and 60.00.And like I said you stay close to home.No travel,no hotel fees,leave in the morning be home at night.
Good Luck!
JIM


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 11, 2010)

I have pens (only slimlines) at a "locally handmade" craft store. They get 40% commission, so I bite the bullet. But I have had numerous followup sales from folks who take my business cards from the store.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 11, 2010)

Smitty37 said:


> I have no intention of giving up my kit business.  I like to turn pens so I need to find an outlet, I was wondering about craft shows...



Smitty, inexpensive pens should do well at craft shows, but like Ed said it isn't the steak your selling, it's the sizzle, I would look for reasonably priced craft shows in your area, and see what it works, I'd try and avoid having all slimlines, I don't know what other kits you carry, but a small variety of say 50 to 75 pens, and try some Church craft shows, they are usually cheap entry fee and good place to groom your technique, and should give you an idea of what you want to bring to the next event. Art shows are good, but the jurying process can get expensive, and then no guarantee you'll get in and it would need higher end pens to make it worth the effort. Many of the larger craft shows require a jury process, and you might also want to check for local Artist and or Crafts associations in you community, these are good starting venues.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 11, 2010)

*Team color pens*



ed4copies said:


> At a craft show, you need to "sell the sizzle".
> 
> When I went to OK I took several pens made in OSU and OU colors:
> 
> ...


----------

